# All in a day's work.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What the hell, I need the exercise.

First one is a re purposed Boker boning blade I found behind the chicken murder plant[AKA Con-Agra]some retard had roughed it up pretty bad with a hand grinder.I intend to use it for a fillet knife on blue cats this fall.

Second is a Magnum Pukko, I hope to have his little brother done this week as its going to be a two knife hunter's set.

Yes, it used to be a file, yes that used to be an oak file handle..now its a pukko.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus you ever think about being a Hank Jr impersonater? Good work. 
.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Very pretty knives !!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> What the hell, I need the exercise.
> 
> First one is a re purposed Boker boning blade I found behind the chicken murder plant[AKA Con-Agra]some retard had roughed it up pretty bad with a hand grinder.I intend to use it for a fillet knife on blue cats this fall.
> 
> ...


Bro your stuff is so cool!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

biobacon said:


> Magus you ever think about being a Hank Jr impersonater? Good work.
> .


Why not? live like he used to.LOL:beercheer::nuts::cheers:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

To be truthful, I was going to do an article on how to make a file knife with pix etc, then 
I remembered my camera is a piece of crap.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> To be truthful, I was going to do an article on how to make a file knife with pix etc, then
> I remembered my camera is a piece of crap.


Well F you got to do it any ways I want to give it a try!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok, got one more to make anyway.
Here's one I started last week.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> Ok, got one more to make anyway.
> Here's one I started last week.


What the fudge? Is that made out of a file as well?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Industrial lawn mower blade. something like W2 by the way it grinds.
I've made a LOT of blades out of them over the years and no complaints 
other than the temper line sticks out like a sore thumb.hold a great edge
however.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> Industrial lawn mower blade. something like W2 by the way it grinds.
> I've made a LOT of blades out of them over the years and no complaints
> other than the temper line sticks out like a sore thumb.hold a great edge
> however.


Very cool buddy boy!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I really need to get a better camera, I've been planning this article for some time.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

All very good work my friend

P.S. did you know that you have a twin brother living in Toledo, Ohio?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Won't surprise me a bit, I was told there were 500 of us here.one has GOT to survive.
NWO assassinated Bill Cooper, guess its just me and Clyde Lewis.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we go, finished pair of Finish knives:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The man's got talent.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> Here we go, finished pair of Finish knives:


Aww yeah!!!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Industrial lawn mower blade....something like W2 by the way it grinds.
> I've made a LOT of blades out of them over the years and no complaints
> other than the temper line sticks out like a sore thumb.hold a great edge
> however.


This is very interesting. 
In what ways is it similar to leaf spring steel, and in what ways is it different?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LincTex said:


> This is very interesting.
> In what ways is it similar to leaf spring steel, and in what ways is it different?


Unlike the crappy blades you get on your home lawn mower, which are only heat treated on the ends and many times are some mild high carbon steel laminated to a plain steel body and are THIN, the industrial mower blades are ONE piece, 1/8"+ thick and many are full heat treated as opposed to just the ends, some are not, you can mainly tell if the blade has lots of scratches in the non cutting part, no big deal, I re treat everything anyway,BUT the damn temper line sticks out like the temper line on a Katana and there is no way in hell to buff it out.the Cadillac of these brush hog blades are made here in USA and are actually SERIAL NUMBERED.they are a thin slice of tool steel laminated between a sheet of O1 or 02 but they have drawbacks, you can't drill them for handle scales and if you screw up the heat treat or get the grind a bit lop sided,the edge will be brittle until its used a bit.the absolute sweetest blades come from Canada, hard to find here.they are 1/4" thick and something like spring steel, GREAT for big knives as they are 18" long and somewhat rust resistant after a fine polish.

Here's the deal on those Pukko knives, they are prototypes.
If and when I get back on my feet the small one is 35$ the big one is [email protected] work depends on my health and the weather so expect a month or two turn around and hey, I'm open to trade! Send me 5 files, I send you one user grade knife, but one of those files has to be the size you want and you still pay [email protected] 

I'll also swap for dehydrated food and MREs, weapon parts and scopes, yadda yadda.PM me, lets trade.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Magus said:


> The absolute sweetest blades come from Canada, hard to find here.they are 1/4" thick and something like spring steel, GREAT for big knives as they are 18" long and somewhat rust resistant after a fine polish.


What do I look for in the stores around here? If I can find the metal, you might be getting a care-package.

:wave:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Last place I found those Canadian blades was in a farmer's supply store, they come in 18" and 24" they would be about 3" wide and 1/4" thick.Love to have some used ones, the new ones are like 30$ each.

What I'd really Like are planer blades like they use in industrial saw mills for a special project, used they should be available for scrap. price.stuff is murder to grind but it makes a knife like nothing else! they are high speed steel and you can literally whittle a file with them once properly ground.I'd go one for three or two for five if I got some of those but I'd still want shipping.HSS knives can't be hollow ground as its somewhat brittle, but I prefer a Scandinavian grind or a rolled edge anyway.the only thing that will sharpen one is a diamond hone unfortunately.but I have a neck knife I made back in the 80's made of the stuff, I've touched it up ONCE since then and its had a LOT of use!

Hell boss, you want a knife, get with me.I ship to Canada all the time.


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

What kind of files work best for you? I am sure I can round up at least a small box of old files for you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

About anything but the round ones and rasps, even though rasp knives seen to sell well, I don't like the pits,
they leave room for things that rust or particles of food or meat that could poison you next time you cut a 
hunk of cheese.  the larger the better really.you want a Pukko or?...


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

Let me see what I can dig up at the shop tomorrow. My shop seems to be nipple deep in crap I don't know what to do with right now. I am sure I can round up a few. Let's see what I can find and I am sure you can come up with something useful to make with them. I think I have a few lawnmower blades laying around too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well cool man! what kind of knife do you like?


----------



## oliverturtle (Jul 5, 2012)

I am still gathering stuff for you. Let's see if I come up with any usable stuff. Then I will leave it up to you. I like everything I have seen you make. Impressed!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If I can figure out this new camera I'll be posting a how to on a knife.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> If I can figure out this new camera I'll be posting a how to on a knife.


Hot!

______


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You'll think HOT when I'm out there in 90 degree heat pounding out a blade
with nothing covering my disgusting, hairy middle age spread but an apron.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> You'll think HOT when I'm out there in 90 degree heat pounding out a blade
> with nothing covering my disgusting, hairy middle age spread bat an apron.


I threw up a little in my mouth but that's ok. The image if what you just described will be worth it to have a magus battle ax!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh..PIX to come!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My babies:
Norse war axe, blackened hickory shaft.a copy is [email protected], 50 if you supply your own sledgehammer handle.
I talk trade.
Second one is arsebiter.my idea of a good fighting axe.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> My babies:
> Norse war axe, blackened hickory shaft.a copy is [email protected], 50 if you supply your own sledgehammer handle.
> I talk trade.
> Second one is arsebiter.my idea of a good fighting axe.


What's the second one going for?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Dunno.it sleeps with me next to the redhawk.
I'd just have to find another piece of layered boiler plate and make one.
Be somewhere under [email protected] over 50$


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> To be truthful, I was going to do an article on how to make a file knife with pix etc, then
> I remembered my camera is a piece of crap.


Send me your knives and I'll send you back some great pics of them. Problem solved.


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

Damn, Magus...!
You do *nice* work!
Just sayin'.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I keep trying to retire.LOL
as long as I have steel,I guess I'll be making sharp things.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Magus said:


> I keep trying to retire.LOL
> as long as I have steel,I guess I'll be making sharp things.


Just when you think your out, they pull you back in!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yup.that lodge in Canada is wanting more spears too.LOL


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Finally got this sweetie well under way today.already spoken for once done.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> BUT the damn temper line sticks out like the temper line on a Katana and there is no way in hell to buff it out.


I thought hamon lines were desireable, I know that there are other custom knife makers accent the hamon lines on their higher end knives. Production knife makes even but imitation hamon lines on their blades kinds like imitation Damascus blades. My understanding is that hamon lines or differential heat was used on the Katanas to create a hard sharp enduring cutting edge and the softer tempered spine allowed the blade to be more flexible stronger less brittle than if the entire blade was heat treated to the hardness of the edge


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You are correct,but to me,even the real thing looks fake.too many 99.95$ Katanas have come through here. 
Strangely I have 2 Katanas with real hamon lines.both made in Spain.LOL

Maybe I'll go back to making them more "artistic". weather has to break soon.
I'm planning a mini tanto for the article.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Can you make something like the cold steel boar spear but that can actually stand up to impact? I don't like that its one sided sheetmetal.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> You are correct,but to me,even the real thing looks fake.too many 99.95$ Katanas have come through here.
> Strangely I have 2 Katanas with real hamon lines.both made in Spain.LOL
> 
> Maybe I'll go back to making them more "artistic". weather has to break soon.
> I'm planning a mini tanto for the article.


There is a guy in Oregon who makes Katana's the traditional way folded steel with hard steel core and progressively softer layers steel (San Mai?) and true hamons. Amazing blades. Based on what you said seems that a good hamon line on that steel would give you an exceptionally strong blade and like you said get artistic with it and it will look excellent to anyone that knows what they are looking at. Maybe use clay like the Japanese do to shape the hamon line.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

You do nice work. What kind of metal and $ would I need to send you for a brush knife or machete?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> Can you make something like the cold steel boar spear but that can actually stand up to impact? I don't like that its one sided sheetmetal.


I completed a contract last fall for 4 like that.they went to an Indian lodge in Canada.not only are they ceremonial,I was led to believe they will also be used.



LongRider said:


> There is a guy in Oregon who makes Katana's the traditional way folded steel with hard steel core and progressively softer layers steel (San Mai?) and true hamons. Amazing blades. Based on what you said seems that a good hamon line on that steel would give you an exceptionally strong blade and like you said get artistic with it and it will look excellent to anyone that knows what they are looking at. Maybe use clay like the Japanese do to shape the hamon line.


Well,yes and no.since my blades are not folded unless the steel I use already is, such as leaf spring.I only harden the edges,so the technique is called "kitchen steel" in Japan.denoteing a mundane purposed blade.years ago I tried using sculpted pieces of angle iron to produce the hamon effect,I never got it where I liked it,so I quit.my blades aren't artwork anyway.they're made to be used up and tossed....BY YOUR GREAT GRANDKIDS! lolol



spregan said:


> You do nice work. What kind of metal and $ would I need to send you for a brush knife or machete?


Depends.I make a kind of "Brush axe" out of layered boiler plate that's pretty good for under 100$ if you just want a tool, no polised edges or blued metal even cheaper,if I don't have to spend two hours wrapping the grip, cheaper yet!BUT, if you want a sword, go online and buy a pre heat treated blank of 1/8X3X24" Spring steel, shoot me a design, we'll talk. 

I do a modification of the USGI machete that's pretty popular here, so much so the supply of surplus machetes has dried up!I put a K-bar style point on it and re blue it.the shame of that is, the shipping costs more than I charge to do it.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

If I could get a design like the Ka-Bar Becker BK3 tac tool but longer and more substantial blade, that would be great. I like the design because you can hack, cut and pry with it.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Magus said:


> I completed a contract last fall for 4 like that.they went to an Indian lodge in Canada.not only are they ceremonial,I was led to believe they will also be used.


How much would they be and do you have any pictures you can post or pm me? I was all set on the cold steel one till I actually picked one up and turned it over. I know custom work is more expensive but not in the long term.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You'll forget about a Becker when you swing this beast.I must note that turnaround time is pretty rough on a bigger knife due to me just being one sickly guy who has to work as health and weather allow.Also, what you can't see is the handles on both are curved to the right, that wasn't me being lazy, that was me ripping off a Gerber designed Vietnam Spec Op knife to keep it from breaking your ribs if you had to dive on it.

No pix of the spears.The Elder got a bundle deal and made me honorary lodge bladesmith.making him a personal one now.sometime in the spring I'll have two more spears to make for initiates.I can tell you they had 9"X1/8"X3" blades on a 7" shaft.you have to drill your own pole.He got 4 for 125$U.S
so say 60 ish [email protected]?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Clean out your inbox prepare_survive_thrive.LOL


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Lol my bad. Never keep up with it. It's clear now.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we go.I'll do one for 45$ if you can tolerate a baked on black finish.polish costs. $$


----------

